# Kellerfunde?



## Fie (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

was habt ihr denn so im Keller rumfahren? Gibt es darunter Dinge, die ihr im Leben nicht mehr braucht?

Ich suche granz dringend 8-fach Schalt- und Bremshebel in einem.
Evtl. noch das geeignete Schaltwerk dazu?

Auch eure restlichen Kellerfunde würden mich interessieren. 

Liebe Grüße

Micha


----------



## Fie (1. Juni 2012)

Das war wohl nix...

Mist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (1. Juni 2012)

Lass den Mädels doch mal etwas Zeit zum Suchen!


----------



## chayenne06 (1. Juni 2012)

hab keinen keller mehr, nur jetzt nen speicher  zählt der auch? 

wenn du aber speziell meinst, was wir mädels so an bike zubehör unbenutzt herumliegen haben, kann ich dir einen xt umwerfer und einen syntace vorbau anbieten. und meine rocket ron reifen


----------



## wintergriller (1. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe da noch was 

Ist allerdings kein Kellerfund, sondern recht neu, bzw. kurz gebraucht. Ich hatte gedacht Felgenbremsen würden mir am Hardtail reichen.....dem ist aber nicht so und der Schalt-Bremshebel musste wieder weichen!

Ich meine es ist ein Deore LX Schalt-Bremshebel(eigentlich 9fach, ich habe ihn aber als 8fach gefahren) ob ich noch ein Schaltwerk habe muss ich mal schauen....

Brauchst du nur den einen Hebel? Oder beide?

Ich schau am WE mal und melde mich dann.....

Gruß,
Dani


----------



## Honigblume (1. Juni 2012)

Reifen, Reifen und nochmal Reifen. Liste auf Anfrage 

Verstellbarer Vorbau, eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz, Griffe, Hörnchen, Dämpferpumpe, Bremsbeläge die noch lange nicht runter sind, Pedale...


----------



## wintergriller (4. Juni 2012)

War wohl nix.... zumindest in der Garage habe ich diese blöden Hebel nicht wieder gefunden :-(


----------



## Freizeitpferd (6. Juni 2012)

Da schliesse ich mich an. Ich suche ebenfalls: 
Schaltgriffe XT 3/8fach 
Schaltwerk XT 8fach

Ansonsten habe ich auch noch einigen alten Kram herumliegen (Vorbauten, Pedalen, Bremsschalthebel, Laufräder). Aber nichts hochwertiges.
Die besseren Sachen verschleisse ich selbst. 

Gruß
Freizeitpferd


----------

